# Breeze not Adjusting Well



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Breeze is adorable, just she's not at all like Secret. She's still pretty frightened of being in a strange new environment and just kind of sits or lays where I put her. She doesn't really want to move or explore and she hasn't even enjoyed eating. She won't take any treats -- even boiled chicken which I gave everyone a bite of today. I'm glad I'm working from home this week to help her adjust, but I feel so very sad for her. She finally put her tail up for just a minute a little while ago. The others girls have been nice to her -- no problems at all, except poor Breeze is just so unhappy -- mostly afraid of the changes. I talked to Bonnie last night, but she has a bad cold right now. I tried some suggestions to help Breeze, but they haven't really made her any happier. I know she will adjust given a little time, but it breaks my heart to see her so miserable. Secret, of course, had travelled the world by the time she got here and really just takes everything in stride. Breeze, on the other hand, finished her championship early and then was used as a breeder (4 litters) and hasn't been out of Bonnie's much at all since she was shown.

I guess I just have to be patient, but if you have suggestions, I would appreciate them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that. Honestly, (and I'm sure you know this already) that this is most likely her temperament and not really the result of being without a lot of later socialization, although that can definitely be part of it. A more bomb proof temperament (like Secret) probably wouldn't have this problem.

The question is - is this a temperament you want to deal with? 

It sounds like you are doing all that can really be done, just giving her time to get used to things. It sounds sad though, how scared and not happy she is. How was she at Bonnie's? When you went to visit her there? 

Sometimes dogs just react completely differently than expected when in a new home - the good puppy becomes a monster and the monster becomes a good puppy  You just never know.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awe, that breaks my heart too. I really don't know what to tell you, except lots of attention and patience. It can be difficult when they're older I'm sure...maybe some of our knowledgeable rescuers have some ideas? 

The lack of interest in food is a bit worrisome, hopefully Bonnie will have some advice. I don't know what you feed, but my stepdaughter has a parvo survivor dog that would starve herself to death if given the chance (and almost did). We gave her Stella & Chewys a few weeks ago and she's gone into total munch mode! 

Just love on her Lynn, I'm sure with a little time she'll come around...hugs to you both.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that. Honestly, (and I'm sure you know this already) that this is most likely her temperament and not really the result of being without a lot of later socialization, although that can definitely be part of it. A more bomb proof temperament (like Secret) probably wouldn't have this problem.
> 
> The question is - is this a temperament you want to deal with?
> 
> ...


 When I was at Bonnie's she seemed happy and upbeat. She's never going to be an active fluff and at 8 1/2, I don't expect her to be one. She's not a puppy, of course. I know that she (like me) is pretty much a couch potato, but she just seems so unhappy about the change. Of course, if she isn't better in a week or two, I will take her back to Bonnie's and she will live her life out there.

I've never met a fluff that wouldn't move at all when she/he arrived at my house -- even little Oliver who I fostered last year. They almost always want to explore a little bit.

She will eat the kibble that Bonnie sent with her which is Science Diet for small dogs, but she waits until everyone else has finished eating and then eats 1 kibble at a time. It seems to take her about 20 mintues to finished eating. Of course, my girls inhale their food -- especially Miss Secret. I tried putting a little of the Fresh Pet on top of her kibble, but she just ate around it. Wouldn't even try it. Maybe she thinks I'm trying to poison her. :HistericalSmiley:

And, of course, she's getting loved on. She even has Secret's place of honor on my lap or next to me on my right side. Secret isn't sure that's the way it should be, but she just goes with the flow and lays on my left with her head on Tilly.

I have her crate with the door open, but she hasn't gone in there, which is a good sign. She seems most comfortable when I'm at the desk in my home office and she can be sitting by my feet under the desk.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awww, poor little girl. Maybe she is just really homesick. This has to be a big adjustment. It must be heartbreaking for you to see her like this.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stacy is probably right. She's like.... Mona Lisa...she is scared of everyone....just like a puppy mill dog, but her mother was just like her!!! So I'm thinking she may come out of her shell in your home in time, but she may not be good for traveling with....I'm upset with Mona Lisa's personality, but thank goodness she's pretty. :innocent: 


DARN!!! I want a happy friendly dog!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hopefully she will bond with my other girls and gain confidence from them. She does sound like M'isa and she also seems kind of like a puppy mill dog that hasn't seen much of the world. I know that she was loved and well cared for at Bonnie's and sometimes it's just harder to adjust to someplace new at this age.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It has only been a few days. Some dogs take some time adjusting. I know it is sad to watch, but she is save and loved. She probably doesn't trust her surroundings yet.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> It has only been a few days. Some dogs take some time adjusting. I know it is sad to watch, but she is save and loved. She probably doesn't trust her surroundings yet.


I agree it took Petey a while to get used to us. Its been six months and he is just now showing interest in a toy. It a small bat and he runs and grabs it and chews on it. Things will work out time cures all.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that she needs a little more adjustment time. When I was reading about her eating (or not eating) I was wondering about her teeth. Maybe she has some tooth issues and pain when she eats. That could cause her to eat slowly and little and also not to be a happy responsive dog. Might be worth taking her to the vet. Didn't Secret have a lot of tooth issues when you got her? Hope it all gets better.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Breeze is adorable, just she's not at all like Secret. She's still pretty frightened of being in a strange new environment and just kind of sits or lays where I put her. She doesn't really want to move or explore and she hasn't even enjoyed eating. She won't take any treats -- even boiled chicken which I gave everyone a bite of today. I'm glad I'm working from home this week to help her adjust, but I feel so very sad for her. She finally put her tail up for just a minute a little while ago. The others girls have been nice to her -- no problems at all, except poor Breeze is just so unhappy -- mostly afraid of the changes. I talked to Bonnie last night, but she has a bad cold right now. I tried some suggestions to help Breeze, but they haven't really made her any happier. I know she will adjust given a little time, but it breaks my heart to see her so miserable. Secret, of course, had travelled the world by the time she got here and really just takes everything in stride. Breeze, on the other hand, finished her championship early and then was used as a breeder (4 litters) and hasn't been out of Bonnie's much at all since she was shown.
> 
> I guess I just have to be patient, but if you have suggestions, I would appreciate them.


She was with Bonnie the whole time? I thought based on the fact that her registered name included a kennel name from a well established UK breeder that she must have been over there for a period of time. Usually, they add those kennel names when they are imported. 

I know that in the dogs that I fostered, the ones who had been re-homed more often seemed to take longer to adjust than the ones who had been from a more stable environment prior to arriving on my doorstep. My Clouseau was the one who had been moved from home to home the most before he arrived with us to stay and I would say it took him a solid year before he totally came out of his shell and shared his true personality. The poor love had been in 7 different homes including a couple of different fosters before he made it to us.

Poor love, I hope she adjusts to her new family and learns to find her place there.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lynn I'm so sorry poor Breeze is frightened and uneasy. Molly was very uneasy and distrustful of me mostly when she first got here. I asked advice from a trainer with lots of letters after her name-lol. Very highly regarded apparently. What she said I will share with you.

Don't reprimand her or tell her no right now. Don't try to teach her any commands either. The only thing you have that she wants at this time is food. Hand feed her. That made her have to come close to whichever of us fed her. Because she liked my DH a bit more than me I was to give her a piece of chicken when I entered the bedroom at night. He always goes to bed before me and she with him. When I entered the room she growled at me. So she got chicken when I went to bed. We were told it may take a very long time for her to get over her fears. The trainer said she felt terrible for her. "How would you like to go through life terrified of everything?" she asked. So we were patient and hand fed her and she improved. After Juice arrived I put dishes down of course and Molly was afraid of hers. Had to get plates and then she was ok. Funny little girl but loved to pieces. Juice had helped her confidence a lot. 

That's all I can tell you. Good luck.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Poor thing it must be hard to watch. I wish I could think of something to help.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope she is just adjusting to a new and strange place... 

My Ozzie was a stud dog at a byb before being at a foster home for a few months, and he shook and trembled the first few days with us. It was so heartbreaking! 

Hopefully she will relax and gain some confidence after being there a few more days.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lynn, I have no experience with an older retiree so I will defer to the great insights already shared. One suggestion is to maybe get a DAP diffuser (the plug in kind) or even several of them. I used one for Owen when he had severe separation anxiety during his adjustment at my home. I know that vet hospitals use these as well based on positive studies. I hope Breeze will become more comfortable- it's SO hard to watch them have difficulty. Keep is posted.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like a big lifechange for her. When I got Daisy , our mill dog, who was afraid of everything and abused,I help her, talked to her pet her, massaged her and I made a sling to carry her in, took a while before she would take treats, I hand fed her from the beginning so she'd associate me with food..
Just give her time, lots of love and attention and she will come around...if anyone can bring her out of her shell, you can.
I forgot about the DAP diffuser,I have oone of those too. works well for Bitsy with her anxiety with storms and her issues with sleeping at night and going ballistic when being started...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! poor little sweetheart, sounds like a very hard adjustment for her, not surprising really. I am sure she will just take time, it really is very early yet.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carina -- she was in England at Longmont's but only for about 2-3 months years ago. I think it was like 7 years ago. Since then she's been at Bonnie's the whole time. She got her championship and came right back home.

Sue -- she recently had a dental (about 5 months ago) and I checked her teeth and they look good.


Marisa -- I do have a DAP and will give that a try. Good suggestion. I got it for Lacie to see if it would help with the Thunderstorms, but it didn't.

Elaine -- right now I'm not trying to train her and would not raise my voice to her. I know that she needs to just adjust to being here before I can even get her to understand what is excepted of her (potty place, bed place, food place, etc.). 

I know it's only been 3 days and 1 of those days included our plane trip, so I'm being patient. But your suggestions are giving me ideas which will help.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't have advice Lynn, but my heart goes out to both of you. Bless your girls for trying to help by being so sweet w/her. They probably intuitively know she is suffering. Dogs are smarter than humans.
I would just set a time limit on how long "to try" and if it isn't a go then I would return her to Bonnie. I think 8 1/2 yrs. in the same place may be a stretch for her personality. She is obviously grieving. My Kitzi would do that too. Oh Weh.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lynn--only advise I have is that you just never know, get your own vet exam for her, just like we tell all new owners to do. Does she eat?

this is just like as if her owner died. Rehomed at nine? is this common? sorry, I don't know how long they breed them? I honestly thought breeders kept dogs in family or with homes they knew in their network once they reached a certain age. How sad for her. I believe I met Breeze at eukanuba booth couple yrs ago. Tiny cute little thing. :wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Lynn, I feel bad for both of you. But. I do think given time she will bond to you. Think about when you were in school and got moved to a new one. The other kids were used to the routine and were already familiar with each other. It's hard to be the new kid, but they usually blend in given some time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not sure it is a matter of "blending in" since the other dogs have apparently accepted her---it is grief--she is grieving the loss of the life she has known for almost 9 yrs. I thoroughly believe with much time & love she could "settle in" but the question is "is this what is best for Breeze?" It pains me that a dog so long w/a breeder who has a "dependent" personality would be removed from a place of comfort & stability. Enuf said.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Lynn, I don't have any advice but you have my support and encouragement that this can work out for Breeze. Thinking of how kind you are puts a big smile on my face.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Duplicate post!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lynn. I did not mean to sound so negative in my first post. :wub was just worried about her being nine and how this will affect her and you. I guess they all adjust in time.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that's so sad, it breaks my heart that she is homesick. I hope she feels better but if necessary maybe she'll go back to Bonnie. I always wondered how they feel to go to new homes at that age. But like it was said some personalities just go with the flow and adapt quickly. I hope it works out.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor little one. I think she is just home sick and missing Bonnie if that is who she was around the most. In time she will love you and the crew. Hang in there.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement and advice. I've not taken any of the comments in a negative light as I know that we all have only Breeze's best interests at heart.

Last night was the only time she didn't want to eat. I'm sure her feeding schedule is off too.

I have decided to give it 2 weeks max and if she still seems so unhappy, I will take her back to Bonnie. 

She did have her tail up this morning and also did a little bit of a tail wag right before we went to bed. And yesterday when she wanted down from the chair and couldn't figure it out, she did give a little bark to let me know that she wanted down too. All of that is encouraging to me.

It seems that she's OK with the fuffs but just isn't very sure about ME.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Lynn, it isn't YOU. . . she just left her heart at home. It is thoroughly understandable. 
I think your 2 wks max is more than fair. You will know by then & we ALL know you will do what is best for her.
I guess my misgivings are more philosophical than personal---but I think you knew that already. I just wonder "how old is too old" to re-home. I can understand if the owner dies or becomes unable to care for the pup but when it is a choice ??? I am open to being educated and am just speaking from my heart here.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

What about carrying her around in a sling carrier most of the day? That might help. She does sound better already.,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Lynn, it isn't YOU. . . she just left her heart at home. It is thoroughly understandable.
> I think your 2 wks max is more than fair. You will know by then & we ALL know you will do what is best for her.
> I guess my misgivings are more philosophical than personal---but I think you knew that already. I just wonder "how old is too old" to re-home. I can understand if the owner dies or becomes unable to care for the pup but when it is a choice ??? I am open to being educated and am just speaking from my heart here.


 Sandi -- Marie and I talked about this last night. When I was breeding and showing my Lhasas, I liked to finish their championships very early and then breed them only twice and then place them. They were usually with their forever homes by 3-4 years old. If they were over 5, they became a "forever" dog of mine. I only had one female that I bred more than twice and that's because she loved being a mother, did so well with the pups, all of her pups became champions and she was my forever fluff. 

I guess I didn't think too much about Breeze's age because Secret had adapted so well at the same age and because Breeze seemed so happy that I thought she would be fine. I would never have taken her if I knew that she would be so unhappy -- but I will do my best to try to make it OK.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, I believe that 100%! 
I am also relieved to hear that breeders normally re-home earlier.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry you and Breeze are going through this. I too was wondering if it is her age that is a contributing factor here. I too recently have taken a retiree and she is 5 years old. She has adapted wonderfully, but perhaps because she is on the younger side. She did have a few days where she was barking everytime we left the room, and I'm pretty sure it was a bit of anxiety on her part. But she has mellowed out and is quite happy now. She plays with Frank and Truff like she has always been here, and eating is certainly NOT her problem! LOL. I am really hoping that Breeze will mellow after a bit more time. But I know that you will do the right thing for her regardless Lynn. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Lynn, I am so sorry Breeze is having a hard time adjusting. It is so hard, because she doesn't know yet how kind you are, and what a wonderful home she will have with you. If only there was some way to tell her!
I hope that with just a little more time, she will start to know the routine and feel more secure and settle in with you and your girls.
We adopted a ten or so year old little guy about a week and a half ago, and he is still settling in. He keeps to himself quite a bit. It is sad to see him not really interacting with the others, but I know he just doesn't feel like part of the gang yet. I would bet that the older they are, the longer it takes to adjust to change.

There was a good article in Whole Dog Journal in August about adopting an adult dog. It said that, in general, there is a rule of threes: three days, three weeks, and three months. 
Here is an excerpt in case it helps: (I think you have to be a subscriber to read the article: Tips for Surviving a Newly Adopted Adult Dog - Whole Dog Journal Article)
*"It’s About Time* – Behaviorist Karen London, who with McConnell is the author of _Love Has No Age Limit: Welcoming an Adopted Dog into Your Home,_ has observed that adopted dogs tend to come out of their shells during the “magic three” – the third day, the third week, and the third month.
Those junctures “seem to be major landmarks for a dog to reveal who he or she is,” London explains. For example, for the first couple of days in a new home, a normally happy-go-lucky pooch may be shy, timid, or aloof. By the third day, once she gets her bearings, she may regain most of the bounce in her step. Conversely, a dog whose reaction to the stress of relocation is to bark excessively may very likely calm down within a few days, once he’s acclimated to his surroundings.
At the third-week mark, London says she often notices more changes. Metaphorically, the honeymoon is over and the dog feels comfortable enough with the relationship to start leaving dirty underwear on the floor (or running off to her crate with it, as the case may be). And finally, after three months, if you are paying close enough attention, you may see still more evidence of your dog settling into her new role in your household, as if she is permitting herself to finally, freely exhale.
London notes that these timelines aren’t written in stone, but they do appear to be reliable patterns that many dogs follow when acclimating to their new homes."


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> She was with Bonnie the whole time? I thought based on the fact that her registered name included a kennel name from a well established UK breeder that she must have been over there for a period of time. Usually, they add those kennel names when they are imported.
> 
> I know that in the dogs that I fostered, the ones who had been re-homed more often seemed to take longer to adjust than the ones who had been from a more stable environment prior to arriving on my doorstep. My Clouseau was the one who had been moved from home to home the most before he arrived with us to stay and I would say it took him a solid year before he totally came out of his shell and shared his true personality. The poor love had been in 7 different homes including a couple of different fosters before he made it to us.
> 
> Poor love, I hope she adjusts to her new family and learns to find her place there.


We were Zoey's 5th home in 4 years when he came to his furever home with us. His nature was to lay in the recliner all day and watch the world go by. At first, I was really worried about him. He didn't play, didn't run with the girls and was a VERY picky eater. Here we are 6 years later and he still just watches the world go by. He still won't play but he looks at his sisters like they are crazy when they come flying through. He eats better and he is a little more social than he was. But I have come to the relization that this is just his nature-just the was he is. Probably because in his 1st home and the ones after, they just didn't take the time--or didn't care--to socialize him or even play with him. We adore him-warts and all--and I thank God everyday that he finally landed in our lap.


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

Lily didn't move at all for a week and then very little the next few weeks. I was really getting worried because she was only 18 months old and was acting like an elderly maltese. She also wouldn't eat or drink. Drinking worried me the most. She still won't eat or drink if I change her bowls. It took probably a month to make her comfortable with us and our dalmatian. It took much longer to make her comfortable with visitors. 11 months later she has come a long way. 


Good luck. The poor baby probably just needs time. She will feel at home before you know it.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Lynn - I am sorry she is having a hard time adjusting - from speaking with others and my experience - it take a good 2 weeks for a dog to settle in and full personality to emerge. She is trying to find her place in the "pack". One day at a time and you will see personality slow emerge.

Both Lexi and Cassidy always eat one piece of kibble at a time - they go to the bowl, get one piece, and then walk it back to the rug, eat it and then repeat - I actually find it funny ...


----------

